# Trio Blanco Label



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2010)

This is my Trio Blanco label. Bottling day tomorrow!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 31, 2010)

April Fools label.

Very nice. Is that a photo you took?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. A friend took it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice, Im guessig your bottling it tomorrow!


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 31, 2010)

LOVE the birds! they are so cute!! ..cute is probly not the goal but im a bird person so thats what you get from me LOL

love the colors, it all looks so well together


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Very nice, Im guessig your bottling it tomorrow!



Jeez Wade, what gave you that idea!


----------



## PAwinedude (Mar 31, 2010)

*Double Check*

IF this is the Limited Edition Kit from W/E it should be 

Trio Blanca

Not trying to be a wise guy but I would hate to see you waste a bunch of labels

BTW, the label looks really nice

Corey


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Corey, your right! Thanks for catching that.


----------



## PAwinedude (Mar 31, 2010)

I have that kit bulk aging as we speak.....its been in there for a couple months and I tried some this past weekend and it is NICE.....

I can't wait to keep tasting over the next couple months.


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm curious didn't you get the nice labels that came with the kit ? I could see if you wanted to put on the back of the bottle Running Wolf Wine Cellar & when you bottled it ,also the info about the wine. I would save that cute pic for something you made from scratch .But hey it's your wine do what you want


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2010)

HUMMM...Homemade wine, personally bottled..."commercial label"..Naaaaaa


----------

